# Disappointing quality of Blasts



## Tiny (May 13, 2006)

Hi there,

I had two blasts put back in yesterday which we were really pleased about however, the embryologist was not keen to answer me when I asked about the quality of the two.  She finally said they were grade C but this was because they don't worry too much about the grading of the blasts, which I really think is not true.  I am now so upset and devastated as I'm guessing there is probably no chance of me getting pregnant with these gradings?  We originally had 12 eggs of which 8 fertilised by ICSI and only 2 made it to blast, with one not even as big as the other one.  Is it worth me taking things easy for the 2ww or shall I just give up now?  

Your advice would be really appreciated.

Tiny. x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had two blasts put back in yesterday which we were really pleased about however, the embryologist was not keen to answer me when I asked about the quality of the two. She finally said they were grade C but this was because they don't worry too much about the grading of the blasts, which I really think is not true. I am now so upset and devastated as I'm guessing there is probably no chance of me getting pregnant with these gradings? We originally had 12 eggs of which 8 fertilised by ICSI and only 2 made it to blast, with one not even as big as the other one. Is it worth me taking things easy for the 2ww or shall I just give up now?
> 
> ...


Hello Tiny,

To get two blasts from this number is quite normal and i wouldnt be disheartened about the grading. Blastocysts are very advanced embryos and the grading is more so that we can choose between them and make a decision about whether they are suitable for freezing. Do you know their grading scale? Is it A-D or different? Some clinics grade earlier embryos 1-10 and other clinics 1-4 so its difficult to think of a definate scale!

Definately dont give up! I have seen many pregnancies from even poor looking blastocysts. You will find many stories on FF about successes against the odds. You did really well to get to blastocyst transfer.

Best wishes


----------

